# Logo / Maker's mark idenitification on Adze?



## luckysawdust (Sep 16, 2011)

Gents,

I recently acquired an adze of unknown (to me) make-and I'd like to know a bit more about it.

Anyone recognize the maker's mark or logo (and associated text) in the images below?


----------



## bold1 (May 5, 2013)

Hard to tell even from your good pics. The shape looks to be a Scotch Pattern adz and the bottom mark may be a figure 8 snake ( I can't tell if it is). If it is a Snake Brand they were Sheffield made. either made by or acquired by S & J Kitchins.


----------



## luckysawdust (Sep 16, 2011)

Thanks bold1!

Both myself, and a seasoned collector couldn't make much of it. Would have loved to see it more clearly - we tried putting a bit of lacquer on it to get it to stand out a bit more-not much luck, yet. If I somehow discover it's origin via other means, i'll be sure and post a track-back here.


----------



## upchuck (Nov 3, 2013)

luckysawdust-
I, too, am interested in the origin of your adze. I can't offer anything useful to your search for a discovery of it's history but maybe this link will help you out or be a good place to report your success when you do find out more.
http://lumberjocks.com/topics/109114
chuck


----------

